# עד



## Drink

Does the preposition עד ever attach to pronouns? For example, how would you say "until me" or "until him"?


----------



## arielipi

עד אלי, עד אליו.
עד מתי


----------



## hadronic

Looking at forms like בלעדיי, have there ever been forms like עדיי, עדייך... ?


----------



## arielipi

well, yes; but they are biblical; found also in prayers עודך.


----------



## hadronic

I would say that עודך is different, it's after עוד. 

I'm discovering only now that one also says עד לאן, but עד איפה seems ok too. Which one is more formal ?


----------



## arielipi

They're both ok. Also עד כמה


----------



## Albert Schlef

Drink said:


> Does the preposition עד ever attach to pronouns? For example, how would you say "until me" or "until him"?



Searching in http://kodesh.snunit.k12.il gives:

Joel 2:12 -  שֻׁבוּ עָדַי, בְּכָל-לְבַבְכֶם
Isaiah 45:24 -  עָדָיו יָבוֹא

googling "site:benyehuda.org WORD" gives:

http://benyehuda.org/brenner/brenner207.html - ובין אלה שנשארו בחיים והגיעו עדינו
http://benyehuda.org/berl/v01_mibifnim.html - טרם שהספּיק להגיע עדיהם הזרם החדש


----------



## Drink

Thanks, guys! I didn't realize it was a "plural"-type preposition. Does the alternate form עֲדֵי also exist? And in Modern Hebrew עד אלי, etc. are common and normal?


----------



## arielipi

There is עדי עד.
But nowadays people don't use the pronoun attachment.
עד אלי וכיו"ב בשימוש


----------



## hadronic

Drink said:


> Thanks, guys! I didn't realize it was a "plural"-type preposition. Does the alternate form עֲדֵי also exist?



You mean with khataf-patakh under the ע ?


----------



## Drink

hadronic said:


> You mean with khataf-patakh under the ע ?



Isn't that what I wrote? Anyway, I found my answer:

מְעוֹדֵ֣ד עֲנָוִ֣ים יְהוָ֑ה    מַשְׁפִּ֖יל רְשָׁעִ֣ים *עֲדֵי*־אָֽרֶץ׃ (תהלים קמז ו)


----------



## hadronic

Oops, I have very bad screen resolution and mixed up tsere with patakh.
I thought you question was 3âdai vs. 3adai. (qamats gadol vs. khataf patakh in the first syllable).
You were actually asking about 3adei-.


----------



## elroy

Drink said:


> how would you say "until me" or "until him"?


When would you use these in English?  Can you give an example?


----------



## Drink

elroy said:


> When would you use these in English?  Can you give an example?


Dug up an old thread I see lol.

I think when I asked this question, I was more interested in the morphology.

In general there could be two usages: spacial and temporal. In the spacial usage, I think the actual word "until" is less common in English than simply "to". Both would normally translate to Hebrew עד.

And as it turns out, both the spacial and temporal usage can make sense with humans:

- From the wall until/to me
- From George Washington until/to me (if I were hypothetically the president of the United States)


----------

